# Separation problem in liquid soap



## aye2m (Jul 18, 2017)

I have the problem of separation in the final liquid soap. Is there a way to fix?


----------



## Susie (Jul 18, 2017)

If you would post your entire recipe in weights, as well as fragrances and all additives, we can help you troubleshoot it.


----------



## Soap Shack of Tahlequah (Jun 27, 2018)

Susie said:


> If you would post your entire recipe in weights, as well as fragrances and all additives, we can help you troubleshoot it.


Hello, 
I am having the same problem today ... the recipe is 65% oo,  30% co and 5% castor ..  water & glycerin / lye 
It cooked looked right and it separated in the container 2 days later ... 
what happen??? Can I salvage this gallon of soap


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 27, 2018)

Soap Shack of Tahlequah said:


> Hello,
> I am having the same problem today ... the recipe is 65% oo,  30% co and 5% castor ..  water & glycerin / lye
> It cooked looked right and it separated in the container 2 days later ...
> what happen??? Can I salvage this gallon of soap



This post is almost a year old.  You may want to just start a new thread to get a better response.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 27, 2018)

And if you do make a new thread, please post a complete recipe with weights of ALL ingredients -- fats, alkali, water, and all other additives -- not just %'s of fats. There's no way a person can troubleshoot without full info. Photos of the separated soap and your method of making the soap would be helpful as well.


----------



## hampan (Sep 23, 2018)

I wrote awhile back about my first liquid soap attempt separating (I've had success with bar soaps) and I thought it might have been bc the KOH was old.  Someone said not to throw it out but add in liquid and my new KOH equal amts a little at a time??
My recipe was 185gr KOH, 820gr olive oil, 89gr castor oil327 gr water, 227 gr glycerin.  It's been sitting for 3 mos now with oil on the top and taffy looking on bottom that I got zapped from.
Should I throw away and start over (same recipe?) or is there some way I can save what I have?
Many thanks,
pat (in Greece where I have an overabundance of olive oil and coconut oil is v expensive)


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 23, 2018)

hampan said:


> I wrote awhile back about my first liquid soap attempt separating (I've had success with bar soaps) and I thought it might have been bc the KOH was old.  Someone said not to throw it out but add in liquid and my new KOH equal amts a little at a time??
> My recipe was 185gr KOH, 820gr olive oil, 89gr castor oil327 gr water, 227 gr glycerin.  It's been sitting for 3 mos now with oil on the top and taffy looking on bottom that I got zapped from.
> Should I throw away and start over (same recipe?) or is there some way I can save what I have?
> Many thanks,
> pat (in Greece where I have an overabundance of olive oil and coconut oil is v expensive)



Please start a new thread. This is an old thread and you will get a better response.  Also, please read the forum rules for posting.


----------

